# How long will baby pigeon stay?



## 6051

Hi all:

I posted Apr. 8 that I found a nest under our deck in Chicago and that there were eggs that had hatched. Currently, I can see one baby, not sure if there's two (I have to peer thru the slats of deck, and it's difficult to tell what's under there.) My question is: how long before the baby(ies) will be gone, and I can clean up the nest? My 2 dogs and 3 kids spend a lot of time up there in the summer and already it's really starting to stink. I don't want to disturb them, but would like to know what kind of time frame I'm looking at.

Also, it's my understanding that (once the kids have flown the nest) I'll have to take measures to prevent mom and dad from returning. Is this the case?

thanks for any info you can give!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

The chicks leave the nest around 4 weeks of age, and yuu should see them around with their parents. And yes, you will have to block the parents' access to the nest spot if you don't want them using it again. Thank you for your patience with them.


----------



## Reti

Well, if the babies were born around April 8th, you are looking at another 3-4 weeks of them sticking around.
You will need to throw out the nest and block the entrance, chances are the parents will return and lay eggs in the same location if they felt safe.
Now, the parents might lay eggs before the current babies are all grown and leave the nest. So, you might have to check somehow to make sure that doesn't happen.

Reti


----------



## 6051

Hi Reti:

you said the parents might lay eggs even with the young uns still in the nest. Does this happen often, and what's the incubation period? I just don't want this to become a circular pattern, but at the same time, I want to be mindful of the existing baby(ies) there. Any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

dexter said:


> Hi Reti:
> 
> you said the parents might lay eggs even with the young uns still in the nest. Does this happen often, and what's the incubation period? I just don't want this to become a circular pattern, but at the same time, I want to be mindful of the existing baby(ies) there. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks!



Hi Dexter, 

Can you post a picture of your deck area, I'm trying to visualize how it's built, height etc. If you can get under there to look, this would be good. You could check to see whether there is another nest/eggs or not and how the first baby(ies) are doing. 

As Reti mentioned, they could start a new nest in that location if they are comfortable and healthy. They don't always start a second nest so soon or in the immediate vicinity though. 

Incubation of eggs takes about 18 days.


----------



## Reti

dexter said:


> Hi Reti:
> 
> you said the parents might lay eggs even with the young uns still in the nest. Does this happen often, and what's the incubation period? I just don't want this to become a circular pattern, but at the same time, I want to be mindful of the existing baby(ies) there. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks!


It happens sometimes, they start another round when the babies are around four weeks old. Rarely they use the same nest but mostly they build a new one very close.
You will need to check out their "home" before you close up the area.
The incubation perios is around 18 days.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon

I didn't know pigeon nests stink, maybe its another good reason why I shouldn't leave food and water on the balcony, otherwise they might want to stay and build a nest


----------



## Skyeking

LondonPigeon said:


> I didn't know pigeon nests stink, maybe its another good reason why I shouldn't leave food and water on the balcony, otherwise they might want to stay and build a nest



Hi LP,

Actually pigeon poop doesn't really "stink" in the sense of smelling, it does get messy looking. The poop doesn't smell unless it is unhealthy poop.


----------



## 50FootQueenie

Pigeon poop doesn't stink at all as far as I can tell. I'm fostering two baby pigeons for a rehab shelter currently (which is why I'm searching threads for how long it takes baby pigeons to grow to maturity). They poop frequently and it's a good bit of clean up, but I don't notice any odor at all so far, I swear!


----------



## Skyeking

50FootQueenie said:


> Pigeon poop doesn't stink at all as far as I can tell. I'm fostering two baby pigeons for a rehab shelter currently (which is why I'm searching threads for how long it takes baby pigeons to grow to maturity). They poop frequently and it's a good bit of clean up, but I don't notice any odor at all so far, I swear!


*Wow...I can't believe how old this thread is.

Here is a link you might find helpful: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/ *


----------



## 50FootQueenie

Thank you. I live in New York City and am fostering these two pigeons through a wonderful new-ish (wasn't around when this thread was originally posted certainly!) organization call the Wild Bird Fund that's here--I volunteer there once a week so most of the guess work is taken out of the equation for me--and I agreed to help foster some relatively low maintenance young ones to free up space at the actual shelter. They sent me off with info about what to feed them (we give them warm, soggy puppy chow kibbles) and how often, and the babies I have are older, though still not fledglings (for ones like that one in the picture on the link you kindly sent, there are actually incubators at the shelter itself to keep them warm! Only licensed rehabbers generally deal with the very tiny nestlings). Basically, I am keeping these two, giving them a space to get stronger in safety until they can be released, and I wondered how long it generally takes for a pigeon to reach maturity (I found info on another thread last night that said 8 to 9 weeks is a good time to try a soft release--I may or may not be the one to do that, when the time comes, but I'm so lucky to have this resource here regardless, and in nyc, though people do put up nasty "Don't feed the pigeons" signs, it is actually not illegal to do so, so I/we will take them out in a cage to observe a flock repeatedly before they go. 

I enjoy feeding wild birds including feral pigeons in the winter here especially, and found the link about how much and how often to feed them really helpful, thanks!--I grew up in the country, where people proudly fill their bird feeders all winter long and no one would ever complain about such a thing! We love to see Mourning Doves in our backyard there, and they're also basically just smaller pigeons, so for me, it's been a big adjustment to be around so many "city people" who don't have that sense of joy anytime they see a bird--and for me, that's what a pigeon is--a bird, a sign of life and beauty, one of the only ones I can see in an urban setting on a daily basis. It's a very cool experience for me to learn about birds up close through fostering pigeons as well, (I've already done this once before with an adult pigeon I found who had lead poisoning, and they provided me with meds for her at the bird fund, showed me how to give them, and she was successfully released back to her original flock). Pigeons are great birds to learn about wildlife rehab via as well, given that they're legal to have in one's home here during the whole process, etc. Anyway, thanks again for the resource!


----------

